# Whatever next?



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

A German classical music ensemble brought music of the highest genre to the Eros Centre, a Leipzig brothel on Friday. The works performed included _le Flirt_ by French composer Erik Satie, and Dirk 'Ase's _Seven Erotic Songs _for piano and voice. It is not known if the brothel's patrons stood up at the show's end.


----------

